# I don't guess I've seen it (or heard it) all yet.



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

I answered a call today where the lady said she started hearing water running "inside the wall" about 3 days ago. I hear it too but it is very faint. I check the tumbler to see if there is a leak. Tumbler says no leak but I go ahead and dye test the toilets just to be certain I can rule them out. Next I go into the basement to look for water but find no evidence of any leak in the water dist. system. I do notice that some hack had run the shower drain and apparently felt a p-trap was not necessary. I go back up and start running stuff which of course would have nothing to do with the sound of running water with everything off but while I'm there I just want to see if I can produce a leak of any kind.

Ok I'm going to stop the story here just because I want to see how many if any have figured out what was happening. I will say that I solved the mystery after about 45 minutes which should have been much less if I had listened more carefully to the information that the customer gave me. I will also say that I am leaving out an important piece of info simply because I can't provide it without giving it away. I do think though that the riddle can be solved without it but you probably will have had to have come across this before. Either that or you are pretty darn sharp and have my admiration.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Does it involve a vent?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

How much did ya charge her to replace the flapper on the W/C?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

JumboJack said:


> Does it involve a vent?


No.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> How much did ya charge her to replace the flapper on the W/C?


Nothing. No flapper was replaced.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Leader in the wall coming from the roof drain.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

There's a mouse bar inside the wall and the sound was the mouse bar tender dispensing drinks.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Leader in the wall coming from the roof drain.


No.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> There's a mouse bar inside the wall and the sound was the mouse bar tender dispensing drinks.


No but you get points for imagination.:laughing:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Ok, the ho said it sounded like water was running "inside the wall" but in reality there was no water running inside her wall or anywhere else in her house. I could however very faintly but distinctly hear running water.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Some kinda discharge from a water softener


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

smellslike$tome said:


> Ok, the ho said it sounded like water was running "inside the wall" but in reality there was no water running inside her wall or anywhere else in her house. I could however very faintly but distinctly hear running water.


She lives next to a creek, lake, river or a dam


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Was it the sound of water running past the shower drain,being that it had no trap?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounded like but not necessarily water sound. 

Static come from a clock radio.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Putty Truck said:


> Some kinda discharge from a water softener


No.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Outside spigot left on.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Ice maker filling.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Water returning to boiler in steam radiator system.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> She lives next to a creek, lake, river or a dam


Very small creek at the back of her property but she only heard this starting 3 days ago.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Sounded like but not necessarily water sound.
> 
> Static come from a clock radio.


No.


----------

